# Furniture help in Abu Dhabi



## moscowbni

I will be moving to Abu Dhabi next month on my own. I plan on finding a place first, then having my wife and family arrive once I have a villa and have it furnished. I will be working full time during the week, and will only have part of the weekends free.

Is there any service that can take my floor plan and recommend how to furnish it, go out and buy the stuff for me (at my cost), and have it delivered and set up…on the cheap? I’m not talking about a million dollar budget, just basic functional stuff for the 4 bedroom place. IKEA furnishings, or what ever is available and not expensive.


----------



## Jynxgirl

You would like someone to go buy furniture for you at cost? Hum. If someone is providing a service, you will have to pay for it, including an up charge on the furniture itself. I do not have any companies i have specifically used so can not recommend one. My apartment was furnished by my company and they used a company to do so. 

A better option may be to just go to ikea and pick the stuff out yourself. 

IKEA UAE, Map, Location, Furniture, Home Furnishing, Sofas, Beds, Kitchen, Lighting, IKEA UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi

You can pick out your own furniture and all the other stuff in one swoop including kitchen, bathroom, and the linens, and they will deliver as well as set up the furniture. Very reasonable costs if you do it this way.


----------



## stewart

You could always go second hand.
Usually good quality and cheap.

http://dubai.dubizzle.com/classified/

http://abudhabi.dubizzle.com/classified/


----------

